# Hello, fine musicians. I don't read music but I play music!



## artomatic (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello there! I'm assuming just about everyone here read music. I'm fairly new to this. I'm curious as to how many composers here do not read music. 

I used to freelance for a jingle company in Seattle - ReelWorld Productions.
I play the guitar and program and arrange tunes via Pro Tools. I do not play piano but I can create tracks from "playing" the keyboard controller.

Looking forward to learning a lot from the fantastic, talented members here!

Best,

Art


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 17, 2016)

Good to meet you Art and welcome! And don't worry about it bro, I know so many musicians who can read music but can't play it.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi arto,

Glad to have you here. The main thing about being a composer is that -- you compose! It's nice to be able to read because it's a quick way to learn stuff you like that other people are doing, so if you're on a big project with a huge deadline it's great. Plus it can be just fun to play through stuff.

But, as another user once wrote, the impulse to create music is the main thing.

Kind regards,

John


----------



## artomatic (Sep 17, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Good to meet you Art and welcome! And don't worry about it bro, I know so many musicians who can read music but can't play it.



Hi Rodney! Very kind. Thanks! Seems you are the go-to brass expert here. Much respect!!


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 17, 2016)

My extent of reading music is being able to identify notes on the staff, so pretty limited! It's never stopped me from being able to compose either. Since I'm a guitarist, I use tabs when I want to learn something new. When I want to compose an orchestral piece in my DAW, I use my ear. I would love to be able to read music though!


----------



## artomatic (Sep 17, 2016)

JohnG said:


> Hi arto,
> 
> Glad to have you here. The main thing about being a composer is that -- you compose! It's nice to be able to read because it's a quick way to learn stuff you like that other people are doing, so if you're on a big project with a huge deadline it's great. Plus it can be just fun to play through stuff.
> 
> ...



Thank you kindly, John! I truly appreciate your work. Such an honor. And thank you for the tip. Much respect to you!!


----------



## artomatic (Sep 17, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> My extent of reading music is being able to identify notes on the staff, so pretty limited! It's never stopped me from being able to compose either. Since I'm a guitarist, I use tabs when I want to learn something new. When I want to compose an orchestral piece in my DAW, I use my ear. I would love to be able to read music though!



Seems we're on the same boat. However, you are a step ahead of me. I don't even know how to read tabs. But yes, I would love to be able to read as well. At least we have 2 ears! Thanks for the greet!


----------

